

Stack Overflow is down - ishener
http://stackoverflow.com/?down=16022014

======
ishener
Million of developers worldwide stopped "writing" code

~~~
msoad
I can't believe you said "million", do we really have millions of developers?

~~~
lukasm
There are more than 9 millions of people that write code

~~~
qubyte
Facetious, or an actual figure? If the latter, can you point us to a ref
please?

~~~
lukasm
I think that was this talk.
[http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NWHfY_lvKIQ](http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NWHfY_lvKIQ)
Joel says that according to MS study there are 9mln people that write code.
[http://careers.stackoverflow.com/uk/products/listings](http://careers.stackoverflow.com/uk/products/listings)

------
anaphor
[https://xkcd.com/1185/](https://xkcd.com/1185/)

"StackSort connects to StackOverflow, searches for 'sort a list', and
downloads and runs code snippets until the list is sorted."

------
aw3c2
Hm, it is all creative commons licensed, right? Where is the local, daily
updated, blazing fast to search offline application? :)

~~~
kmontrose
You could go grab the copy we put on internet archive a few weeks ago.

[https://archive.org/details/stackexchange](https://archive.org/details/stackexchange)

Pretty sure we'll have this worked out with our provider before you can finish
downloading though.

------
gesman
...so you can get a taste how it felt writing code in 2000

~~~
vezzy-fnord
There's plenty of other sources to get code snippets and solutions, besides
SO.

This isn't really that debilitating of an issue, although I guess copy-and-
paste code monkeys will find it highly inconvenient.

~~~
gesman
I personally find SO to be really great compensation for given technology
vendor's crappy documentation.

------
Vector9
Seems to be their network provider:
[https://mobile.twitter.com/StackStatus/status/43513035754625...](https://mobile.twitter.com/StackStatus/status/435130357546254336)

------
mariocarvalho
Just search on google, click on the arrow next to link and next Cached. Voilá

~~~
rmchugh
blazing fast it isn't.

------
amjaeger
too bad they can't start a thread asking for tips to bring it back online

------
carbocation
Interestingly, I am able to connect to SO when I VPN into the Southwest, but
not from the Northeast. Availability zone-specific downtime?

~~~
kmontrose
New DNS records propagating.

------
enterx
...and i've just collect my first +15 this week. Great. :)

Doesnt work in Europe either.

------
sepeth
I realized this when using howdoi:

[https://pypi.python.org/pypi/howdoi](https://pypi.python.org/pypi/howdoi)

------
J-H
That was fast; seems to be back up now

------
mrsmee89
BACK UP!!!

------
mobman
i was hoping this would be most trending here and here we are !

